# Crystal Rock vs House of Kolor Veilside Supra National Modified 2008.



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Well this weekend i was invited to the National Modifieds 2008 by Paul from House Of Kolor to show my new forums latest project.... The car in question is a 15 year old 3.o L n/a Veilside kitted Supra in Candy Apple red over gold.

The car belongs to my good friend Suprawoman / Suprastar / Jax who is my fellow administrator.... The car has taken about 6 months to get to this stage and to be invited to show it on the stand along with other cars was a priviledge......I took holiday this week to prep the car for the show.

The routine for the day was paintwork correction and then a full machine high gloss polish and no cleansing or waxing as this was to be done by hand at the show after a 150 mile journey.... Crystal Rock was the wax to be used..

The car when she bought it round out friends to work on....




























First things first the car was sprayed lower half with a citrus snowfoam mixture sent to me to try from Rachel at Auto-rae and i have been playing with this to see if it gives me the same benefits as a citrus degreaser and to be honest it does so i use it at around a third of the cost.




























The whole car was then sprayed off to remove as much contamination as possible...










The car was then washed using maxi suds II




























Wheels cleaned using apc diluted and swissvax brush and drumsticks..




























Car then quick detailed after washing and claying










and dryed










Correction work was done with megs polish pad and 80349

then high gloss polishing 3m waffle pad and ff.


























































































































































This candy colour is absolutely the most beautiful colour i have ever worked on and the gold shining through fantastcially










During the day Kieran of Silverback Performance in Medway popped over with some bits for the car that we desperately needed and this day made me realise what Paul senior feels like when his chrome bits are late for show bikes and he and Paul jr row all the time.......We had been waiting for a smoked rear Toyota badge and he had specially made the journey over for us guys to complete the external of the car which we were really impressed with which is why they have such a great reputation....










Due to the car being 15 years old all the windows and seals are original and faded quite badly so i did the best i could on the glass with the makita and treated all seals with aerospace 303 , the hard rubber/plastic window seals and the bonnet venting were treated with black wow and then wiped with a damp paper cloth to remove the residue...



















The car after machine work 8 hours..
































































Next day the car was taken to Peterborough for National Modifieds and she had to be there for 7.30 am to meet the guys from House of Kolor...

I arrived and realised the car needed a wash so washed the car and set to work on it... The car was in the best possible slot inside the main complex and next to the Vibe Stage...



















Firstly Pete and Paul wanted to know about wax and Crystal rock so we had a chat for a while about what i was looking for from this wax and what it would do to the apperance of the car compared to the other cars on the stand....Most people from the show seem to use Autoglym or Mequiars and i did not see anything straying from this..(Apart from the winner of an Award in the Autoglym show and shine which use jetseal 109 :lol I really dont know what everybody thinks of HD wax but i wasnt impressed with the cars wearing it at all... The best car for me as said had chem guys on it which i found hilarious....He is now a member of my forum....lol.



















The whole car was prepped with Dodo Juice Lime Prime Lite which gave a very very nice and easy finish for me ready for wax..










Some photos of waxing and prepping
















































































































































































































The car had 2 layers in 2 days and the Supra was finished off with Zaino z8 which is simply the daddy of qd,s.........



















THE RESULTS

























































































































































































































Paul who runs House Of Kolor told me that in all the time he has been there and all the shows he has attended this cars paintwork was by far the best he had witnessed and the car has been invited to every show they do so i was really pleased with that...The wax looked magnificent on this car and i was very pleased with it.....All pictures were unfortunately taken with a handheld camera not my dslr so quality best i could get indoors....If anyone went to the show and photograped the car would they be kind enough to either add them to the thread for me or pm me links to photos ....Many thanks...


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

cracking job mate, funny what you think of the HD wax everyone else seems to think it is great. But then if these people are applying it to a badly prepped surface them what do you expect!


----------



## Markus (Nov 27, 2007)

Stunning work mate.
The color is absolutely amazing!!


----------



## Kris1986 (May 19, 2008)

Hell of a nice job there man! Just amazing! I love the car, paint and the job! 

If she was mine.. She would been my pride and joy 

Absolutely stunning work...

Best regards from Norway


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

rmorgan84 said:


> cracking job mate, funny what you think of the HD wax everyone else seems to think it is great. But then if these people are applying it to a badly prepped surface them what do you expect!


I really think this is the case as i was really surprised all these thousands spent on show cars and some had dreadful paintwork , milky , swirrled and one was so bad it was embarrasing , an orange mazda rx7 i even refused to photograph.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Another stunning job Marc


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

wow Marc - truely awesome work.

colour is sublime and results look simply mouthwatering


----------



## S3AN (May 24, 2008)

:thumb: great work.

That colour really suits the car.

Sean


----------



## glyn waxmaster (Dec 20, 2006)

Great work again Marc


----------



## visor (Sep 8, 2007)

cracking finish :thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Stunning work marc, what a amazing colour:argie:


----------



## Detailer27 (Dec 20, 2007)

Wow, amazing work.


----------



## Mars Red Mike (May 28, 2007)

Amazing work as usual Marc. Always enjoy reading your write ups. Top stuff.

mike


----------



## Wheelie_Clean (Jun 16, 2007)

I am struggling to type this as there is drool all over the keys

The best paint I have seen, finished to perfection Marc:thumb:

Awesome.


----------



## WyattEarp (Mar 9, 2008)

:thumb:Oustanding job Marc.:doublesho:doublesho. Keep up your great write ups, they are a truly spectacular. One question. Z**** Hd paint cleanser, or Dodo prime lite paint cleanser?


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

WyattEarp said:


> :thumb:Oustanding job Marc.:doublesho:doublesho. Keep up your great write ups, they are a truly spectacular. One question. Z**** Hd paint cleanser, or Dodo prime lite paint cleanser?


Honestly without costs involved...

For finish z = 10 , dodo = 8
Application, ease of use z= 4 , Dodo=10


----------



## honda-r (Mar 20, 2007)

Quality finish, awesome colour


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

marc how are you finding the durability of crystal rock comapred to other waxes?


----------



## Mark J (May 10, 2007)

What a stunning colour, top notch work, Marc ! :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## .Martin (May 2, 2007)

looks amazing Marc! Well done on what was obviously a lot of graft!

On a side note, you don't half pull some spammy faces!!!


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Cracking Job Marc,

That looks lovely after your treatment :thumb:



vxrmarc said:


> I really think this is the case as i was really surprised all these thousands spent on show cars and some had dreadful paintwork , milky , swirrled and one was so bad it was embarrasing , an orange mazda rx7 i even refused to photograph.


This is mine after some HD application (just before it went back)



















I thought it was a good carnauba wax certainly on par with some of the more expensive brands I have tried... However, I completely understand what your saying about prep work though....

All the best,

Johnny


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

WOW, what a result Marc, superb!! :thumb:


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

stunning, and nice write up Marc. 

loving the way you apply the waz by hand! is this safer/better than using a pad? always worried ill **** it up if i try!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Cracking machine polishing work really getting the best out of the paintwork there and its a cracking paint job for sure... perhaps its the pics, but the wax finish doesn't to me really seem to add anything to the superb machine finishing but we all know its nigh on impossible to see the faint nuance any wax adds in photographs. Would really like to see this wax used in the flesh one day though as I'm sure that would allow it to show up at its best 

Have to say though, its a beautiful looking colour and your machine finish has brought it up very nicely. 

Re: HD Wax, personally for the money I was pretty impressed with this, but that was putting it on well prepped surface where at the end of the day the difference between a £6 pot of Simoniz and a £300 pot of Mystery is negligible in the grand scheme of things... seemed to add a subtle glossy nuance though, but like Glasur. 

Agree on the Z8 - no better QD IMHO, and without fail always able to add a little something to a wax finish, and really tops of the Zaino system superbly...


----------



## tdekany (Jul 22, 2006)

Excellent work Marc!

Would you have any pictures without the Zaino?


----------



## ClubmanCJ (Mar 2, 2008)

WOAH! That has to be the best color I have EVER seen on a Supra.


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Great write-up again. Machine finish is superb. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Reference hd wax , i think the thing is if everone really likes this wax then its simply prep because the var this wax was going on was actually a 3 litre supra with the wax displayed on the windscreen...The guy made a point of applying it all day for people and it looked naff. I think this wax has been applied to a car that has had no paintwork correction therefore uhfairly im judgeing the wax ....John your car looks awesome in it so thats my answer really.....Durability so far is very good but then the porsche that it is on has been well cared for and quick detailed after everywash but its stil early days from application....

Regarding photos well i made a bummer really....I didnt want to take my dslr so took a little optio digital handheld and realised the lighting was poor and everything was taken with flash on and it loked dreasful so forced no flash and had a little shaky hand symbol appear everytime so i didnt do the car justice.. If im really really honest i can say that i did not see a single car in my opinion with the same finish as the supra possibly because of the time i had spent on it and possibly because the people at the show were concerned in the whole aesthtics of their car from engine bay to chrome to graphics not all swirls and correction.... For house of kolor to tell me they were gobsmacked from the overall apperance of th car tells me the finish is superb and im sure many people on here know Paul or have contacts with him and are free to ask him as i have every cnfidence he would say the same if asked again.. I am rather hoping some members on here went to the show and saw the car and could comment and also add photos if possible...

I have no idea which photos are without z8 and you would not see it anyway but it certainly adds a glassy albeit grand marnier smelling addition to the paintwork , a justified price tag for a justified result i think...


----------



## 1996a6v6 (Feb 8, 2008)

Great write up, superb pictures, top quality job :thumb:


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

Top work marc!


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

its looks superb with machine polish alone

did you apply by hand just to show off at the show? :lol: you looked a bit hot too :lol:


----------



## Mr Singh (Apr 4, 2006)

You must have robot abilitys! the wax application looks so consistant :thumb:

Cracking finish


----------



## Maxx? (Aug 1, 2007)

That car is mental! :doublesho
Nice job there! :thumb:


----------



## djcromie (Mar 22, 2007)

fantastic car, the paintwork looks deadly, great work


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

Amazing work, what a finish, also love the fact that a car with jetseal won in an autoglym competition.


----------



## Mikey7 (Jun 8, 2007)

I don't post on here much but i noticed you waxing the car again on sunday and the finish was exceptional, shame the lighting wasnt the best in the hall


Car just see yourself in the top right 

Other show cars


----------



## geert dr (Jul 13, 2007)

Stunning :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Excellent workmanship Marc !:thumb:

Regards Mario


----------



## kevf-lxi (May 2, 2008)

:doubleshoThat looks amazing :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

AWESOME!! The finish on it looks stunning!!


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Lovely job Marc, another stunning finish :thumb:


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Nice work marc :thumb:

Regards
Baz


----------



## uberbmw (Jan 31, 2006)

Great work Marc, awesome finish!


----------



## s60aun (Apr 1, 2008)

very nice - stunning work


----------



## Mossman (Jan 10, 2008)

Great work!!!  Stunning job. The car is not to my taste at all, but it is cracking example of a Supra.


----------



## monzablue16v (Jan 24, 2008)

Love the candy apple red paint, it's such a nice multi colour, colour!


----------



## Mikey_Bwoy (Aug 10, 2007)

Mikey7 said:


> Car just see yourself in the top right
> 
> I've noticed it on several pictures now and the colour match between the bumpers, spoiler etc doesn't look good at all. I know any red is difficult to match, but still on a show car, it should be better than that surely?
> 
> I have to say though, I'm pretty well in awe of the wax application picture...


----------



## monzablue16v (Jan 24, 2008)

It's a clear pearl paint applied over a translucent base on top of a solid basecoat iirc so it's a different shade on every angle and where light falls etc. makes it look a bad colour match in photos.


----------



## Mikey_Bwoy (Aug 10, 2007)

yes that's spot on, I'm just disappointed it doesn't seem to flow smoothly like Marvin's candy blue BMW










I know that's not a very representative photo, but I can assure you that the finish is beyond flawless


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Exactly Mr C and to the eye its spot on same as above... House of Kolor thought the spray job was a1. Anyway Mike you could have asked Jax opinion via txt.


----------



## Jax (Aug 8, 2007)

Or just pm'd me, lmao. Regardless to anyone elses opinion, i am very happy with the colour match of my car and i couldnt have chosen a better colour for MY supra. I appreciate everyones opinion and owe Marc a huge thanks for spending the hours he did on my car, but he knows that anyway.

Thanks guy for all the positive feedback


----------



## Mikey7 (Jun 8, 2007)

Mikey_Bwoy said:


> Mikey7 said:
> 
> 
> > Car just see yourself in the top right
> ...


The colour match was spot on its due to the lighting and angle of the photo that it looks different im not happy myself with the photo but having walking infront every 2 seconds trying to get a decent photo was annoying


----------



## Mikey_Bwoy (Aug 10, 2007)

Jax said:


> , i am very happy with the colour match of my car


well that's all that matters...

Even from the pictures it looks better than cars with sprayjobs costing 10 times more

and the overall look of the car is sweet regardless

Have the door shuts, under bonnet etc been sprayed?


----------



## Jax (Aug 8, 2007)

My pictures of Marc doing his stuff, unfortunately i am no expert in photography, lol


----------



## Jax (Aug 8, 2007)




----------



## pingu (Oct 24, 2007)

Cracking job marc and was good to talk to you on saturday even if you didnt know who i was lol


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Outstanding attention to detail and methodical work as always Marc. Well done.


----------



## CHAOS (Feb 24, 2008)

ugly body kit and wheels but great finish... paint looks stunning mate.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Jax im gonna kill you for the silly photo you asked me to pose for:wall:

I also must get the camera you use as ive never seen 3d photos before without the glasses.....lol:lol:


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

Stunning job. the car looks amazing


----------



## Jax (Aug 8, 2007)

CHAOS said:


> ugly body kit and wheels but great finish... paint looks stunning mate.


Not your cup of tea then :lol:

Marc: I didnt hear you refuse, lol


----------



## Ali (Apr 5, 2006)

Some paint that!


----------



## chris'svr6 (May 17, 2006)

stunning :doublesho.....i was away on the saturday, and it ****** it down all day on the sunday, so didn't go...shame now, it's only down the road...next year


----------



## gtvlew (Sep 6, 2006)

Amazing work, noticed my mate Lee's (Sonic frontiers) Beetle in the background he had a lend of my R222 to wax his motor for that show, small world !!!


----------



## denzilpc (May 13, 2008)

hi mate was at the show on saturday and must say the color of that car is truly amazing
and your work made it look ten times better well done!


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

gtvlew said:


> Amazing work, noticed my mate Lee's (Sonic frontiers) Beetle in the background he had a lend of my R222 to wax his motor for that show, small world !!!


Oh god i inspected Lee,s paintwork and someone may get a detail down in wales soon..
:buffer:

The car had £30,000 install and he is certainly one of Europes best sq guys.

They were all amazed as to a car being waxed by hand especially Adam Rayner the ICE guru with the jungle hat...lol....


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

denzilpc said:


> hi mate was at the show on saturday and must say the color of that car is truly amazing
> and your work made it look ten times better well done!


Thanks for that...


----------



## V8burble (Jul 3, 2007)

Stunning paint finish Marc, well done to you :thumb::buffer::doublesho


----------



## phil440 (Aug 19, 2007)

truly magnificent as usual stunning finish


----------



## SURFERROSA (Feb 7, 2007)

Marc, that's one helluva colour - I really like the originality of it. Your work allowed the golden colour to shine through. Really cracking finish.

Oh, and get your passport ready, and don't ask such a silly question again you dafty!:speechles


----------



## gtvlew (Sep 6, 2006)

vxrmarc said:


> Oh god i inspected Lee,s paintwork and someone may get a detail down in wales soon..
> :buffer:
> 
> The car had £30,000 install and he is certainly one of Europes best sq guys.
> ...


Over 50k of install , amps are 6k each x4 headunit 5k :doublesho, hes is certainly a perfectionist of his craft never happy always wanting better, yes i have heard off dylan the guy who was with lee at the show you might be down our way in a few weeks, count me in for a rotary aswell when your down:thumb: Dylan had Lees mother waxing the beetle it by hand :lol:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Audison Thesis if i remember correctly.


----------



## Goju5 (May 22, 2008)

THAT is quite possibly THE most gorgeous colour AND car that I have EVER seen in my life!!!!! 

Thank u so much for posting this!!!

Stunning....*faints*

Greg


----------



## Jax (Aug 8, 2007)

Glad you like my car, it only looks as good as it does because marc got his hands on it though.


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

fook knows how i missed this post! stunning just stunning as ever. 

do you have a link to your forum?


----------



## TH0001 (Sep 19, 2007)

AMAZING THREAD! Thanks for sharing


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Phil H said:


> fook knows how i missed this post! stunning just stunning as ever.
> 
> do you have a link to your forum?


......


----------



## Big Ells (May 12, 2007)

Great detail, that colour is so luch, love the gold under tones


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Top stuff.


----------



## KleenChris (Apr 4, 2008)

Awesome, that paint is lush :thumb:


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

Looks great :thumb:


----------



## MrLOL (Feb 23, 2007)

holy thread ressurection batman.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

nice work, it looks great


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Fantastic work and write up 

That paint is something else...love it


----------



## Bulla2000 (Jun 5, 2007)

Did I see it right? Do prepped the wax stage with Dodo instead of the recommend CF?


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Nice work on the Supra there mark. Amazed at the (lack) of prep of the other show cars, but I guess it shows you how few people know about detailing yet really!


----------



## vxrmark (May 30, 2009)

:thumb:Just amazing as usual marc wot more can i say :buffer: :thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Amazing work Marc and a real credit to you, that's some finish on the paintwork...........:thumb:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Blimey thanks..

This car was prepped for mod Nats and has sat in a brickworks for the last year where Jax works , it hasnt really had much attention if im honest so gave it a mini last week when Modified-Elite my club did Ignition extreme. The supra was in the Autoglym/Max power Top 25 and although it didnt win anything my club scooped all the trophys so was a good day. Its amazing really how detailing works and the benefits it has on a car , i can honestly say jax has used this car as a workhorse all year , it was in a pretty bad state before the show , i washed it in the Holiday Inn carpark and quickdetailed it and waxed it at the show and it came up as it did last year. its a testiment to the paintwork and wax and how detailing makes things so easy long term. Only one photo i took with my phone










and one i found online










I really enjoy the showscene now , its not everyones taste i appreciate that and the very thought of Max power cars to some is off putting but to me i love the shapes and paintwork , the use of house of kolor candys and unusual colours its what i enjoy now. My club Modified - Elite this year has won over 30 trophys at shows and long may it continue.

Modified-Elite @ Bromley Pageant.






Oh and as a little plug i have a detailing feature in Max Power coming out in sept which is Octobers edition. hopefully detailing world has been plugged in it as i asked. I believe after speaking to guesty that the magazine is a detailing edition.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Ti22 Vehicle Services said:


> Nice work on the Supra there mark. Amazed at the (lack) of prep of the other show cars, but I guess it shows you how few people know about detailing yet really!


I do believe this is starting to change. I am quite good friends now with some monthlys and their journalists and detailing is actually starting to sweep across the scene , the guys at the shops are starting to realise that autoglym is not the be all and end all of car care products. Education combined with showing the results is the key and i think alot of these guys are seeing the efforts they are putting in now paying off. craig mudd,s car is always stunning and the others have a bench mark to achieve when it comes to absolute perfect paintwork.


----------



## wd40 (Jun 20, 2007)

Cracking work and beautiful colour too ! :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Paintguy (Oct 31, 2005)

Thread from the dead, but fantastic work and a truly great paint job.

I couldn't help but comment after seeing this particular picture:










Peter is a great guy, and really knows his stuff. Whilst he was down here recently he spotted some talent in one of my young lads that I'd never noticed myself. After a bit of nurturing this lad's turning out to be one of my best painters.


----------

